# FSH and LH levels



## surrey14 (Oct 17, 2014)

Afternoon All,

I was hoping someone could give me their take on some recent blood work I had done with my GP.  Although everything has come back "normal" and I'm not trying to conceive YET, I plan to in the not to distant future and I'm not 100% happy with my results.

The blood was drawn around ovulation, my FSH was 10.4 and LH 27.6

Im 29 years old have have no children at the moment.  Im going to try and have this investigated as if I have the potential to run into difficulty conceiving I would like to know sooner rather than later, but I'm finding the doctors are reluctant to do anything until I'm actually trying and having problems.

I personally think the FSH looks a bit high…

Just FYI - My GP requested these blood tests as she suspected I may have PCOS (even though my periods are quite regular and I have no major symptoms, apparently it was my ratio of LH:FSH) from a blood test I had done 18 months ago.  As for why no one brought this up with me 18 months ago I don't know!

Thank you in advance for any opinions, this forum has been a wonderful wealth of knowledge already to me


----------

